# puppy wont eat!!



## Tommy5144 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an 8 week old puppy I brought home Saturday. He ate on Saturday, but wouldn't eat on Sunday or Monday. Monday morning I took to vet and his stool sample came back free of worms or parasites, and he had a few treats at the vet. Tuesday morning he ate a lot of food but wouldn't eat in the evening. He drinks plenty of water and still plays a lot.

Please help I am very concerned! I also have no idea how much he is supposed to weigh, he seems very skinny to me, only 10.8 lbs but the vet didn't say anything about him being unhealthy.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Our pup weighed 18 lbs at 8 weeks, she is from large working stock parents. Find out what the breeder was feeding. He just might be stressed. You can try adding a little canned food to dry if that is what you are feeding.


----------



## Tommy5144 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Gretchen, im feeding what the breeder was feeding which he ate Saturday. He also has diarrhea that is prettttty gross, but no blood in it, and no vomiting so I don't think he has parvo. Might just be diarrhea because there is no food to keep it hard.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

18 pounds at 8 weeks is a robust weight. Many are not that big. The OP's pup is in a new environment and will take time to get into a routine. Just be patient. Adding something tasty might help but most importantly give him a few days to adjust. He has gone through a traumatic life change.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Tommy5144 said:


> Thanks Gretchen, im feeding what the breeder was feeding which he ate Saturday. He also has diarrhea that is prettttty gross, but no blood in it, and no vomiting so I don't think he has parvo. Might just be diarrhea because there is no food to keep it hard.


 
What him very closely! A puppy can dehydrate in the blink of an eye at that age. Did the vet give you anything for it?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Something as simple as the change of water (from breeder's home to yours) can cause diarrhea. Keep a very close eye on the puppy.

Did your vet check for coccidiosis? It is quite common in puppies and easily treatable.


----------



## Tommy5144 (Mar 15, 2011)

Vet just diagnosed him with Parvo  He is at the vet's right now. APPARENTLY the breeder had a parvo outbreak she contacted me this morning. I am hoping that she pays for his treatment as it is going to cost me upwards of $1000. Hopefully he makes it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh-no! I hope that he recovers and quickly. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Best wishes for your little fellow!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no, I hope the little guy pulls through alright. Jamie Lee and I are sending get well wishes to your boy! Please keep us updated on his condition.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Sending you prayers for a speedy recovery. It seems now days that if caught early (sounds like you did) many pups recover compared to years ago. Please keep us posted, he is a cutie pie!


----------



## Tommy5144 (Mar 15, 2011)

THank you so much everyone. I hope it works out. Im in talks with the breeder now to cover vet expenses, according to law she owes me half of the cost of the dog toward vet expenses, sooo she owes me $900. 

currently Hunter is laying with his head in my lap and im cooing him and giving him encouraging words to fight this. He is going to make it, and our bond will be stronger after


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i hope all turns out well for you and the pup.
give your house a bleach cleaning, his toys, bowls, 
the soles of your shoes, etc.


----------



## Tommy5144 (Mar 15, 2011)

Puppy looks like he made it! Started eating yesterday and ate a lot for breakfast this morning. His stool is getting firmer too, still soft but its a step in the right direction.

Thanks everyone....now i can't wait until he is like this...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad to hear he's recovering! My last gsd had parvo at that age too- it's a tough thing to kick. She had a lot of difficulty with her stomach afterward so don't be surprised if you go through that with your pup. Make sure you wash his things with bleach/water like doggiedad said. It's the only thing that will kill the virus and it can live for a long time in the soil.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Glad to hear that your puppy is doing better. 
Parvo is a *horrific virus*.....and I feel sorry for the breeder too.
Because it IS a virus....it can be anywhere and everywhere.....
Take caution like suggested and bleach as many surfaces in your home as you can....and yes, clean the bottom of your shoes.


----------



## Tommy5144 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Glad to hear he's recovering! My last gsd had parvo at that age too- it's a tough thing to kick. She had a lot of difficulty with her stomach afterward so don't be surprised if you go through that with your pup. Make sure you wash his things with bleach/water like doggiedad said. It's the only thing that will kill the virus and it can live for a long time in the soil.


Fortunately he only made a mess in the house twice which i cleaned thoroughly, and i am leaving here in about 10 days and moving out of state. The carpets will be steamvacced before I leave as well.


What kind of stomach problems did he have?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

After all the parvo meds, she had a difficult time starting to eat- she would be hungry and lay down in front of the bowl but just couldn't eat. I guess her stomach acids would start flowing and ruin her appetite. Sometimes I had to put a tiny bit of vanilla ice cream on the food to get her going, then she would eat. Other times she would go a day or two without eating at all. She lived a long healthy happy 12 years, but the first year was hard on her. The treatment is probably much improved from 15 yrs ago so hopefully your pup won't have any lasting problems.


----------



## Tommy5144 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stosh said:


> After all the parvo meds, she had a difficult time starting to eat- she would be hungry and lay down in front of the bowl but just couldn't eat. I guess her stomach acids would start flowing and ruin her appetite. Sometimes I had to put a tiny bit of vanilla ice cream on the food to get her going, then she would eat. Other times she would go a day or two without eating at all. She lived a long healthy happy 12 years, but the first year was hard on her. The treatment is probably much improved from 15 yrs ago so hopefully your pup won't have any lasting problems.



THats sad about your pup . Fortunately my pup started eating like a starved wolf as soon as he could. He is currently licking his empty bowl as we speak. We are feeding him some easily digestible wet food and raw while he is recovering, and then switching to half raw half kibble. Based on if I can find a good butcher to get raw from, im going to do fulltime raw.


----------

